# Projecto estação meteo



## FRibeiro (27 Out 2013 às 18:52)

Boas!
Com a chegada do Inverno tenho andado a pensar em investir finalmente numa EM.
Entre as mais e variadas estações estava virado para uma davis por apresentarem dados muito mais fiáveis em comparação com as outras estações.
O local não é o ideal mas é o melhor que alguma vez tive, pois tenho um pequeno jardim onde a poderia colocar. 

A estação seria instalada no sitio onde está o x. Nas vertentes de "NW",N,NE,E,SE está completamente exposta sem qualquer tipo de abrigo. No entanto a W,SW e S ficaria abrigada pelo prédio. 






A parede mais próxima está a cerca de 5/6m (vertente sul) e a vertente W a cerca de 10m. Orientem-se pela bússola no canto sup direito da imagem. 
Foto de quase 360º (o Norte fica no sentido das árvores entre os dois edifícios). Infelizmente a foto fica com um aspecto oval, não representado a realidade!





Com estes factores qual das estações acham a mais apropriada? A vantage vue ou a VP2? 
A vantage vue tem a vantagem de ser mais barata claro e como não tenho o local ideal possivelmente será a melhor escolha não?

Depois seguem-se as perguntas básicas...Não querendo deixar o pc ligado dia e noite para passar dados para a net, o mais adequado será o quê? Comprar o weather link ip? 

PS: Se precisarem de mais informações digam!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2013 às 00:53)

Boas!

Independente da estação que venhas a adquirir penso que já deves saber que os teus dados, principalmente da intensidade do vento, serão bastante afectados pela proximidade do edifício, mas há falta de melhor compreende-se. 

Quanto às restantes questões tens que esperar pelas respostas de membros mais entendidos na matéria do que eu.


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Sim é verdade, ao nível da intensidade e direcção do vento é praticamente ou é mesmo impossível obter bons resultados, principalmente quando sopra de S-SW-W. Como nem tudo é mau, o local encontra-se a cerca de 8/10m do solo, por isso penso ter uma vantagem lol
Senão ao nível de temperatura e pluviosidade acho que não vou ter quaisquer problemas, visto que os meus dados actuais estão entre os resultados obtidos pelas estações em redor, e com uma davis melhor serão!!

Mas gostava de obter mais respostas/criticas dos outros users


----------



## actioman (29 Out 2013 às 19:18)

FRibeiro e não tens hipótese de colocar só o modulo que contém o anemómetro num dos telhados em redor?

Isso sim seria a tua melhor solução. Se não te for possível o melhor é mesmo a Vue. Fica-te mais barato e apenas não poderás ter o módulo solar. E pelas condições que apresentas seria igualmente a par com o anemómetro um conjunto de sensores que não lhe poderias tirar todo o partido, pois a sombra dos prédios em redor iriam interferir com estas medições de radiação solar e UV.

Isto é em França correcto?


----------



## FRibeiro (30 Out 2013 às 21:18)

Pois realmente nessa não tinha pensado!
Se fosse a VP2 estava mais a pensar no modelo 6152EU, e pelo que me apercebi não contém o medidor de UV/radiação.
A davis vue tem um painel solar para alimentar as pilhas não tem?

Mais opiniões?!


----------



## galego85 (4 Nov 2013 às 08:21)

Boas,

Outra solução possível para evitar o uso de um computador para enviar os dados para a net (weatherlink.com) é o novo Vantage Connect: www.darrera.com/productos.php?d=1&f=1&sf=19

Ele funciona com energia solar e não precisa de corrente elétrica.


----------



## FRibeiro (13 Dez 2013 às 20:54)

Actualização...






Bem finalmente decidi encomendar e ela já chegou!
Já estive a abrir a caixa e ver o que está lá dentro. É impressionante...o pluviómetro+Termo higrómetro é enorme. Pensava que era mais pequeno.
A consola é interessante. Não muito grande, tamanho ideal e leve!!
Estava à espera de algum tubo, nem que o mais pequeno que fosse, para a instalação, mas não existe. Há apenas a peça para permitir aderir a estação ao tubo/suporte.
O weather link é apenas uma peça minúscula mais o cabo para ligar à Ethernet. E isto custou-me quase metade da estação...

Provavelmente não irei instalar a estação antes do ano novo, pois vou de férias a Portugal e não quero deixar logo isto assim sozinho.. Pois se há algum problema não estou cá! 

Vou precisar de uma ajudinha depois...Por exemplo:
Vocês diriam um tubo de quantos metros e cm de diâmetro? 
O pluviómetro segundo o que li, tem uma precisão de 0.25mm...Como faço para colocar a 0.1mm? Assim antes de instalar fica já configurado!


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2013 às 21:34)

FRibeiro disse:


> Actualização...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa estação seria bem instalada é em _portucale_.  

Precisão de 0,252mm (malditos camones).
Para personalizar a precisão terias de alargar o diâmetro da boca do pluviómetro e configurar o software para essa alteração.


----------



## FRibeiro (15 Dez 2013 às 14:10)

É verdade...Mas quando somos obrigados a deixar o nosso país, temos que instalar a ISS no local onde estamos!
Hm ok, então vou ter que bricolar o pluviómetro. Tenho que pesquisar na net os passos a fazer.
Para quem tem uma VP2 ou vue, já li que o suporte ideal é um tubo com 35mm ou 40mm de diâmetro. O tipo de material é importante? Aluminio, inox, pvc...


----------

